# GSP shedding



## widowmaker10 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a 6 month old GSP that seems to shed like a cat. There is no bald spots or anything. Just seems to shed alot. Have been feeding it Purina health for puppies. Anybody got any insight or remedys for this.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Simple. Shorthairs shed. Some more than others,(just like Labs).As long as there is no balding you should be fine. Some dogs (not nessicarily breeds) may also have skin allergies, however you would notice your pooch scratching alot. There are many dog shampoos that contain oatmeal that will help with this.

If you start getting concerned you should see a vet.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Does your Dog seem to scratch a lot? If not- maybe just dry skin- 1 remondy that worked for my shedding GSP is give him omega 3 pills, I believe the vet has Omega 8 pills but call and ask- It really worked for me and it was 10 bucks for a month supply-

Just another expense for owning the BEST OF THE BREEDS!!

:beer:


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Try a different food. They all shed but it can be controlled somewhat with what they eat. We tried several brands, some caused excessive shedding, and others didnt. Some caused excessive gas but curtailed the shedding. Found a perfect mix with a quality food, which I wont name because what works for my dog may not work for yours, trial and error with the food. Now we have minimal shedding, very little gas with no smell, sleek coat, high energy and a very good looking dog. One food brand we tried done all of the above except she wasnt putting on any weight, it was coming out the backside as fast as she was putting it in the front side. Not all food brands are created equal, just as all dogs will not benefit from the same food. It takes my dog 30 days to go thru 30 lbs of food. I recommend to you to keep switching food brands until you hit the right one for your dog. When you find the right one, you should see the beneficial results within the first week.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

These questions always mystify me.

IT IS A DOG. IT WILL SHED!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

get a zoom groom and use it


----------

